# General > Music >  How many people out in caithness are into HEAVY METAL

## Painkiller

Just woundering like.  Who's heard of Iced Earth or BLAZE? There must be people out there into judas priest, iron maiden, dio, manowar, metallica, megadeth, anthrax, testament, slayer, sepultura, soulfly, black sabbath, hammerfall, pantera, machine head, bruce dickinson!!!  How many of these bands have you heard??

----------


## zappster

ahha now yer talking but am no really into the new stuff apart fae nevermore.
Blaze is at blaze baileys band? he wiz at his best in wolfsbane

----------


## Jeid

Sabbath, Sepultura, Pantera, Soulfly, Machine Head, Metallica!

I've heard of all of those bands you listed, but the ones i listed are the ones that i listen to  :Smile:

----------


## Painkiller

Hey Metal heads, great to know theres aleast two people out there whos actually heard of the bands i'm into!!  Yeah its Blaze Bailey!!  Wolfbanes was ok, shined on the X-factor and did ok on virtual xi but when he did Sillicon Messiah and tenth dimension then he really showed what he could do.  Have you heard about his new album blood and belife it rocked big style sounds like Metallica black album with huge choruses and crunchy riffs!! 


Pantera, vulgar dispaly of power, cowboys from hell,far beyond  are metal albums, i got the new soulfly album really really good have you got it?  Machine heads new album through the ashes of empires is very impressive.  What albums do you like?  What you listening to at the  moment?  

See ya metal heads

----------


## zappster

reclaiming some of my old thrash/metal/rawk vinyl lp's to cd just bought Exodus fabulous disaster & Motley Crue shout at the devil

----------


## Painkiller

Hey Zappster

Whats with the paul gillbert web site?  Raxer x, never heard of them apart from scott travis cause he's the Judas priest drummer and he kicks ass on the painkiller album and jugulator and demoiltion.

Exodus is amazing i got there new album tempo of the dammed and i'm blown away!!!  Gary holt amazing and steve on vocals is intense screaming.  Motley crew hahaha no into them.  Old thrash LPs, what albums do you have?  You got anthrax among the living, death angle lps, slayer reign in blood, south of heaven, any nuclear assualt?

You mention Nevermore, i only have enemies of reality i thought that was good apart from the crap production.  What you think?

----------


## Gizmo

Hey Painkiller, how old are you?, are you a young guy with cool taste in music or are you an old duffer like myself and Paul Gilbert's stalker.....sorry i mean Zappster   ::  

Zappster used to have an awesome thrash lp collection, but then he got married and his missius made him get rid of most of it, he used to live and breathe Metallica but now he prefers Elton John and comfy slippers  ::  ......just kiddin G

What do you mean you have never heard of Paul Gilbert 'o' Sullivan??......he used to be a guitar student of CC Deville from Poison, but CC said it was like trying to teach a man with no arms to play baseball so he had to give him the boot, so Paul went on to form the band caled 'Mr Big' with some transgender fella called Billy She'man...they were kind of like a heavy metal 'Village People'  ::  they sold over 16 records in Outer Mongolia and topped the Mongolian charts for 6 months :Wink:  but then Paul broke his 'A' string so the band split up, he was last spotted selling his soiled underpants on E-bay, the last pair went for £75....to someone called...'Zappster'....but they were autographed   ::  

Anyway, if there is any 80's thrash that your looking for then then geez a shout...i just might have what your looking for

----------


## Dr_Tom

*Has any one here heard of the band Annihilator.*

----------


## zappster

::   ::   ::  YEP I AM PAUL GILBERTS STALKER
yep i have heard of annihilator though i hevna heard anything o theres since alice in hell
yep i still have the majority of ma thrash collection( though i did have to rebuy some bits n bobs!)
Hey GIZZMO did ye see ted toleys back in dinger dinger

----------


## DM

I have the pleasure of saying I saw many of these bands live in my day!The only place at the time to see these bands in Scotland was Glasgow. The first gig I ever went to was Metallica at the SECC when they were doing the whole diamond stage thing! After that it was just full on......I met Pantera in tower records (signed cowboys from hell............and Phil Anselmo must have the biggest hands in the world!!), saw them in concert which was, for want of better words, intense!!!!! Then after that there was the Sepultura gig, supported by Paradise Lost no less, which was beyond any expectation I'd ever had. I don't tend to listen to these bands so much these days but I do remember them being the best gigs I've been to in my life.....................and believe me I've been to a few.

MUHAHAHAHa...................

 ::

----------


## zappster

Maself n Gizzmo saw& met Anthrax in Edinburgh twice(with testament   supporting 1st time, living colour the 2nd time)(Chuck Billy got kicked oota Jenners for throwing stuff aboot!!)
& we saw Metallica in '88 with Danzig supporting in Edinburgh as well& again we met them backstage after the gig.
Did you go to the Megadeth/Pantera gig in Glasgow.Pantera were mental live!!

----------


## Painkiller

Hey Gizmo

I'm a young guy no old at all, love heav metal and fed up with the carp that everyone else seems to like.  When they speak about music its all this korn, limp, linkin park crap and they thinks its metal!!!

They've never heard of the metal god rob halford and air raid siren bruce dickinson!!  

Yeah i know loads of bands i've got a huge metal collection from Slayer,testament, exodus, metallica, megadeth, anthraz, ozzy, black sabbath, pantera, machine head, soulfly, seputlura, dio, tony martin, gnr, blaze, halford, priest, iced earth, hammerfal, primal fear and my new found band kreator what a thrash metal band they are!!!!  German bu i got there new cd/dvd box set and there amazing, sound like slayer meets anthrax. 

Yeah, what thrash lps do you have?  Have you got Exodus bonded by blood?  Fabalous disaster?  Death Angel act 3?  

Paul Gilbert, no heard of him till i went on this board.  Why don't zapper have a real guitarist as a hero like Ritchi blackmore, tony imomi, dave mustaine, kerry king, dimbag darrel, kirk hammet, kk downing, glen tipton, dave murray, adrian smith, etc 

Glad there are some people in caithness into this great form of music!!  Up the irons

----------


## Painkiller

Is anyone here going to see DIO in August in Glasgow barrolands?  Or has anyone been to download festival this week in glasgow to see metallica, machine head?  

Wow you guys have been to some cool concerts in your time, wish i was there when all this cool music was around and kicking arse instead of what we have today.  

Who would you like to sing for iron maiden if Blaze bayley never took to job in 95?  I think blaze was great so i'd stick with him.  The same with Judas Priest.  I think Tim Owens dids a amazing job in priest singing his stuff and singing halfords old songs nearly perfect what does anyone else think?  I think they could of used Ralf Schreeps from primal fear he sounds just like halford its scary, primal fear albums sound like painkiller album so its all good.

----------


## Donnie

Going to Download next week but just for one day to see one band - HIM. None of the other stuff.

----------


## zappster

PAINKILLER You asked Who would you like to sing for iron maiden if Blaze bayley never took to job in 95?
I've got a bootleg of Skid row with Sebastian Bach singing  a wee bit of children of the Damned & it was excellent so he'd be my choice.
Kreator were a great band(probably still are!)
have you heard  any of these classic albums
ACCEPT-Restless & wild
ACCEPT Balls to the wall
Anvil-Metal on metal
Twisted sister-Under the blade
also have you Heard Destruction/Sanctuary(Dave Mustaine produced)/Obituary/Forbidden/Vio-Lence/Black flag/Danzig all worth looking up!

& Yes i appreciate  Kirk Hammett/Iommi/Rhoads/Wylde/Van halen/Holt & Hunolt/Skolnick/Mustaine/Downing& Tipton/Smith& Murray etc tremendously but my favourite is Paul Gilbert
HEY GIZZMOO...Still got that METAL DUCK LP? or ACID REIGN...haha

----------


## Floodland

I'm surprised that such music guru's as your good selves do not recall and make reference to the mighty Nottingham based thrash gods...Lawnmower Deth?!...

"Ooh Crikey.." was ahead of its time with such classic riffage, and then came a formidable cover version in the form of Kim Wilde's "Kids In America", phew.. The memories come flooding back..

It is cool reading these bands names though after such a long time.

HIM aren't bad, (As mentioned above) but to endure a whole festival for a day just to witness one band seems dedicated indeed. Mind you, they "Love Metal".. Errr.. *Air guitar*..

----------


## zappster

lol LAWNMOWER DETH wonder whatever happened to them haha!!were they not on the split lp with metal duck?
Onslaught.. another british metal/frash band that dissapeared quick style
& whatever happened to the mighty Dread Zeppelin! :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 
Grunge had a lot to answer for(though thankfully it DID give us Alice in Chains!)

----------


## mds_hhl

Well you asked whatever happened to lawnmowerdeth.  One of them, Paddy, comes to see our band headhunglow when we play Nottingham.  Seems strange to see them mentioned here as I wanted to raise the subject of our band coming to play in Caithness.  We are a hardcore/metal metalcore (call it what you will) band from Nottingham and your home is the homeland of our guitarist.  Taking the risk that he won't by chance find this message, I'm trying to arrange a gig date for us during the last week of August 2004.  He returns home to visit his family and I wanted to surprise him by getting us a date.  We are signed to an indie-label and have a pro backline as well as PA and light rig etc and the ability to transport it all.  We wanna come to your town, at our own expense, cause it will blow our guitarist away.  Any venue will suit.  It would be cool if one or two local bands would play too.  Any ideas???

----------


## Painkiller

Hey Zappster, 

Bach would be good i heard from the maiden bullentin board that others recomended him as a good singer for maiden.  The bands you listed i have heard of but no got any of there stuff.  

Seems like i've started up quite a thread, lots of people getting involved in it.  Kreator are still as awesome as ever.  Who's got CANS Beyond the gate album?  It came out 19th of April and its great, powermetal very fantasy orientated.  What a singer.  Paul Gilbert, no vivian campbell though is he that dude when he was in DIO was Amazing!!!  Or Doug Aldrich!!!!  

HIM goth metal, ok band only heard solitary man and love him or what ever it was called.  Who mentioned VIO lence?  Ain't that the band ROB Flynn from machine head was in and Phill Demmel?  

The dude who was on about a gig in Thurso or wick, theres skinnandies nightclub that might do or the waterfront at wick!!  The local bands here are crap no heavy metal bands!!  Theres one called estella but its young school kids that play guns/roses and aerosmith and have that gay hair styles of the 80's.  Boss Hogg are melodic rock, not to bad but ain't metal thats for sure, i know the bass player out of boss hogg, there your best bet for a support slot.  Don't mind mind igorance as theres so many metal genres but metal core is that realy fast with screaming death vocals and 200 mph drumming and guitars!!!  If that is what you play that will shock people to hell in Thurso, be funny.  Hope i've been of some help

----------


## guitarzan

metallica are the boys

----------


## zappster

PAINKILLER-Vivian Campbell .Yep she was good on holy diver/the last in line but she couldnt even come near Pablo Gilberto
(incidentaly the youngest ever tutor in GIT(guitar institute of technology) America & a Dean of GIT Japan)
COME ON MAN!! Your talking about someone you openly admitted in this forum, that you hadn't even heard of before.
PM Me mate & i'll get some stuff burned on cd for you that'll make you change your mind!!

----------


## zappster

aye GUITARZAN they're eh kiddies!

----------


## Painkiller

Hey perhaps he's as good as malteem as he's mental axe player.  What about steve vai and joe santarani!!!

----------


## zappster

Aye painkiller he's in the same league as vai/satriani/Yngwie/Lynch(he has had his own production model guitar for Ibanez for the last 13 years  as well!)

----------


## guitarzan

i saw metallica for e first time at leeds festival last year they were amazin! they played most o the old stuff, black album, AJFA, MOP etc......thank god, man i miss the solos! 

paul gilbert is an ace axeman, he plays like a demon, i havent heard much o his stuff but what i have heard is good lek... vai an satriani are e kiddies too, but there's a lot to be said for zakk wylde, he is a guitar hero, just look at the man!

----------


## zappster

Aye  Guitarzan Metallica's bonny n good live ive seen them 5 times Edinburgh'88,Glasgow'90,Donington'91,Milton Keynes bowl '93& Glasgow Barrowlands '95
& every time they've gotten better & better but ahll always be seek that ah never went to see them way Anthrax supporting in Edinburgh on the MOP tour   ::

----------


## Donnie

> I
> HIM aren't bad, (As mentioned above) but to endure a whole festival for a day just to witness one band seems dedicated indeed. Mind you, they "Love Metal".. Errr.. *Air guitar*..


It's lucky they were first on the bill.

----------


## zappster

Him are purdy good,They seem to have gained a massive following all of a sudden!
Our band is covering their cover of wicked game!!

----------


## Donnie

Wicked Game isn't an original HIM song. They covered it from Chris Isaak. The original version can be heard during the infamous Ross and Rachel scene in tv show Friends. HIM have picked up a lot of media attention recently. A lot of it's down to CKY. All the promoting done by Bam Margera. Since then all the mtv's and kerrang crap have started playing them.

----------


## zappster

Donnie please re-read my last post . I said my band is covering THIER COVER of wicked game!
check this out 
www.pintsizerocks.com


Its Paul Gilberts new punk(ish) band .Their version of Paula Abdul's Straight up RAAAAAWWKKSS!!  :Grin:

----------


## Donnie

Don't be rude and if you're going to shout make sure you have spelt the words properly first of all. I was simply giving more information.

----------


## zappster

Sorry Donnie  ah didna mean to sound rude ..just thought ye hedna noticed that i had said it was a cover & yes ma spellings atroshiis!!  :Grin:

----------


## Painkiller

You guys still on about HIM!!!  The goth rockers from Finland.  Wheres all the metal gone?  Zappster why don't you cover Stand up and shout by dio that'll be cool, or Burn in hell by judas priest!  Get some real music going.  Rising force by Malsteem is amazing, have you got that album?  

Just if you're interessted here's the new Priest set for there tour of the USA this summer: 

Hellion
Electric Eye
Metal Gods
Heading Out To The Highway
The Ripper
A Touch Of Evil
The Sentinel
Turbo Lover - Victim Of Changes
Diamonds And Rust (Accoustic)
Breaking The Law
Beyond The Realms Of Death
Green Manalishi
Painkiller

Encore:
Hell Bent For Leather
Living After Midnight
United
You've Got Another Thing Coming

To predicatbale and very boring, they play smae songs all the time, wheres, the ripper song era stuff and more painkiller material needed!!

----------


## Donnie

> You guys still on about HIM!!!


Yep sure am. Can't dis HIM. They have all the markings of early Sabbath. ][=][-][-][\/][ and CKY are the only two bands i'm listening to just now.

----------


## zappster

Painkiller stand up & shout is a magic song but i somehow canna see the fowk in the backer wantin' to get up & dance to stuff by dio/priest!! :Grin:

----------


## Gizmo

Painkiller....you gotta remember this, the majority of people that go to a Judas Priest gig these days are in their 30's/early 40's and thats exactly the kinda set list that they wanna hear, there's nothing wrong with the 'Ripper' era stuff..(apart from the production) he's a damn good singer, but most people wanna hear the classics, that set list might be pretty predictable....but it's a damn good one.

H.I.M are a good band and 'Lovemetal' is a fantastic album, i disagree with Donnie tho, H.I.M were being played on MTV etc long before Bam Margera and CKY ever mentioned them, they have been huge in Europe for many years and 'Scuzz' & 'Kerrang' were playing 'Buried Alive By Love' since it was first released.

You want real metal Painkiller?...then you got it, for the last few months iv'e been having a slight temporary mid-life crisis and have been on a serious diet of old school metal, along with a good slice of some more contempary bands, these are some of the bands that have been burning up my system in the last few months.

1) Exodus - Pleasures Of The Flesh
2) Kreator - Extreme Agressions
3) Toxik - World Circus
4) Accept - Best Of
5) Scorpions - Animal Magnetisim
6) Scorpions - Love At First Sting
7) Scorpions - Blackout
8) Overkill - Under The Influence
9) All Bon Scott era AC/DC
10) Kiss - Destroyer
11) Kiss - Love Gun
12) Kiss - Lick It Up
13) Kiss - Asylum
14) Sabbat - History Of A World To Come
15) Heathen - Breaking The Silence
16) Queensryche - Operation Mindcrime
17) Metallica - Master Of Puppets...( still the greatest album ever recorded )
18) Slayer - Reign In Blood
19) Slayer - South Of Heaven
20) Death - Leprosy
21) Nuclear Assault - Survive
22) Nuclear Assault - Handle With Care
23) All Anthrax Cd's
24) Znowhite - Act Of God....( one of the best thrash cds ever )
24) Testament - The New Order
25) Testament - Practice What You Preach
26) Metal Church - The Dark
27) Exodus - Tempo Of The Damned....( old band...awesome new album )
28) Death Angel - The Art Of Dying..( another old band..another awesome new cd )
29) Strapping Young Lad - City...( as heavy as it gets )
30) Forbidden - Forbidden Evil

Well thats some of the old stuff, here's some of the new stuff

1) Killswitch Engage - The End Of Heartache....( quite possibly the best album since 'Master Of Puppets'....seriously!!
2) Primal Fear - Devils Ground.....( keeping it old school )
3) Primal Fear - Nuclear Fire
4) Soilwork - Figure Number Five
5) Soilwork - Natural Born Chaos
6) Soilwork - A Predators Portrait
7) Soilwork - Steelbath Suicide
8) Stratovarius - All Cd's
9) Nightwish - Century Child
10) Nightwish - Wishmaster
11) Fear Factory - Archetype.....( an awesome return to form )
12) In Flames - Sound Track To Your Escape
13) In Flames - Reroute To Remain
14) Killswitch Engage - Alive Or Just Breathing
15) God Forbid - Gone Forever

You want metal??....i got metal  :Smile: 

Giz

----------


## Painkiller

Zappster your right most people have sad music tastes and and won't appreciate the awesomeness of DIO or priest!  Imagine if you played the following as a set list:

Stand up and shout
Holy Diver
Straight through the heart
Killing the dragon
Fever dreams
I
The last in line
Egypt
Guilty
Computerised god
Eriel
Feed my head
Along comes a spider
Don't talk to strangers
Shame on the night

Encore
Rainbow in the dark
Heaven and hell
Children of the sea
Neon Nights


That would get me going!! DIO DIO DIO DIO he is the man!  My bros got all the albums dvds etc.  Shame DIO don't use this set list in his tours instead of the boring one he does now.  
What you think of it?

----------


## Painkiller

Gizmo 

Your right old folk at preist concerts hehehe well rob halford when he was in Halford played better sets than that!  He played like jawbreaker, sad wings of destiney, painkiller, all guns blazing, leather rebel.  The ripper is amazing, he's awsome on the glorious burden cd by Iced Earth.

HIM enough said on them.

WOW you been listening to well cool cds i see alot of my cds coming up there.

Heres what i've listeing to so that you get the feel what i'm into.  

Old school metal

Metallica  Justice for all
Metallica Black
Megadeth rust in Peice
Anthrax among the living
Testament Live at the filmore
Machine head Burn my eyes
Dio Holy diver
Dio Dream Evil
Black sabbath Dehuminiser
Black sabbath Master of relality
Judas Priest PAINKILLER
Judas Priest Turbo
Iron Maiden Fear of the dark
Iron Maiden Poweslave
Iron Maiden Seventh son
Iron Maiden Somewhere in time


New Stuff

Iron Maiden X factor
Iron Maiden Virtual xi
Iron Maiden Brave new worl
Iron Maiden Dance of Death
Blaze Sillicon Messiah
Blaze Tenth Dimension
Blaze Blood and Belief
Halford Ressurection
Halfrod Crucilbe
Halfrod Insurection
CANS Beyond the Gates
Hammerfall Crimson thunder
Judas Priest Demolition 
Judas Priest Live in London
Machine head Through the ashes of empires
Fear Factory Archetype
Exodus Tempo of the dammed
Iced Earth Glorious burden
Iced Earth Something wicked this ways comes.
Soulfly Prophecy

There thats what i've had on over the past 3 months or so

Alot of powermetal in the newer stuff good thrash in the old stuff.  Thats metal!!!

----------


## zappster

Mr Painkiller..you certainly seem to be getting into some purdy good stuff their pal.Its good to see young dudes appreciating the likes of Dio etc.Your'e well into  Priest as well...what did you think of Tiptons solo album,Personaly i was very dissapointed in it,His cover of paint it black was pants(mind you its not as bad as Jim Martins(Faith No More ))It WAS rubbish!!

HEY GIZZMO yeev no got any oh yer Saxon or Manowar albums in the list why's at?  ::  
p.s GIZZMO did you read that Derek Frigo died?

----------


## Gizmo

Aye i head aboot at Zappy, but ats wat happens wen ur a junkie, he was actually a pretty good guitarist aswell.
Manowar?..yeah, had 'Fighting The World' on a few weeks ago....excellent cd........Saxon??.....no bloody way, no Saxon cds/lps or casettes around here, canna stand them

Oh and...No...aint got that 'Metal Duck' split Lp anymore   :Frown:   but there is one on E-bay just now   :Grin:  and i'm addicted to E-bay like Derek Frigo was to heroin, and although E-bay cant kill you i think the missus might if i dont stop buying cds from it    ::

----------


## zappster

lol tell me aboot ed mrs zappsters goin nuts at all is owld heavy metal stuff coming through the mail!!

----------


## Painkiller

I'm glad you like the fact that i'm into DIO!  He is awesome don't know why people don't give enough credit and slap it on Ozzy all the time.  Have you heard Killing the dragoan and Magica?  Know heard Tiptons solo album!  Still trying to get hold of Jugulator!!  Yeah i'm a big fan of priest, love painkiller hence the internet name!!  Yep my cd collection is pretty good.  I forgot about manowar to as there mental Eric adams is the most underratted singers ever!!  Triumph of steel is great.  Hey zappster your missusses no likeing the old heavy metal thing?  Hehe i blast me mums ears out while i have to do the dishes playing maiden preist and dio she no keen on exodus and the thrash says it abuse hehe.

----------


## Donnie

> I disagree with Donnie tho, H.I.M were being played on MTV etc long before Bam Margera and CKY ever mentioned them, they have been huge in Europe for many years and 'Scuzz' & 'Kerrang' were playing 'Buried Alive By Love' since it was first released.



Really what I meant was Bam had helped them get recognition in the UK/US. Before he started they were virtually un-heard of in both places. He's been with them since the Razorblade Romance days and introduced them to Jimmy Pop who signed them to their new label re-launching their career and launching for the first time in the US under the name - HER. Since then Bam has been directing their videos and helping with their shows. They have appeared in the CKY vids for many years and they have reflected their thanks in the inlay of every album since deepest shadows.

----------


## Painkiller

Bam, he seems to be some him fanatic that rants and raves about them all the time, read his interview in metal hammer.  Whats everyone listening to at the moment?  Whats the next interesting new release this year that your all looking forward to? Minds judas priest next album and of course dios new album called master of the moon!!

----------


## guitarzan

i dunno wat im lookin forward to this year painkiller but i bought the new slipknot album the other day and its ace! its got a right mix o stuff on there, some acoustic stuff as well, i was surprised!

----------


## Jeid

Slipknot lost it after the first album. They couldn't re-capture what it was that made them big. Iowa has a few good tracks, but its not an album i could sit and listen to and think "yeah, thats an ace album". its average at best.

Everyone rants and raves about how great they are, yeah they put on a great live show, but when it comes to the studio.... i think they suck ass.

If your gonna listen to some modern "metal" then check out Chimaira or As I Lay Dying!

the new Machine Head album is awesome by the way  :Smile:

----------


## Painkiller

Hey jedi 

Machine head new album is excellent, through the asjes of empires!!  Imperium is a ace i love the heavy riffting and the fast section at the end!  Loads of good songs of that album.  Megadeths new album be great too.  

Slipnot there crap, there trying to sound like soulfly with all the bass and shouting vocals.  Wheres the guitar solos????? Can't they play them are they that crap??  I hate new metal bands.  Glad that phase has gone and real metal is coming back to the front again.  

Anyone here got Machine head the more things change if so whats it like?  Is is as good as burn my eyes and has it got guitar solos?  Cheers.  

Zappster Dave Mustaine must rank as one of the best gutarist ever he solos like mental and sings at the same time and thrashes metal riffs out and there fast and complicated so hes the man!!!  Also Dimiond Darrel pantera guy can shred to and kerry king hes a monster and all the thrash metal guitarist are awesome.  Listen to Painkiller the album by priest and your get some solos on that are unberlievable.

----------


## Donnie

Did anybody get the Probot album? It's pretty good.

----------


## Jeid

> Hey jedi 
> 
> Machine head new album is excellent, through the asjes of empires!!  Imperium is a ace i love the heavy riffting and the fast section at the end!  Loads of good songs of that album.  Megadeths new album be great too.  
> 
> Slipnot there crap, there trying to sound like soulfly with all the bass and shouting vocals.  Wheres the guitar solos????? Can't they play them are they that crap??  I hate new metal bands.  Glad that phase has gone and real metal is coming back to the front again.  
> 
> Anyone here got Machine head the more things change if so whats it like?  Is is as good as burn my eyes and has it got guitar solos?  Cheers.  
> 
> Zappster Dave Mustaine must rank as one of the best gutarist ever he solos like mental and sings at the same time and thrashes metal riffs out and there fast and complicated so hes the man!!!  Also Dimiond Darrel pantera guy can shred to and kerry king hes a monster and all the thrash metal guitarist are awesome.  Listen to Painkiller the album by priest and your get some solos on that are unberlievable.


Slipknot actually have some gifted guitar players. You should hear him play.... that guy can shred!!!! Probably better than a lot of modern metal players. Just because they don't play it, doesn't mean they can't do it!

I've got "The More Things Change".... its pretty good!!

Donnie.... i got the Probot album. Its pretty good, old school metal. its got a few stand out tracks, nothing absouloutly amazing though!

----------


## guitarzan

paikiller,

jeid is right, slipknot has two excellent guitarists. Mick Thompson can shred with the best and he was a guitar teacher for years before he ever was in slipknot. Jim Root plays in Stone Sour as well and you can hear him solo away on that album, but he is more of a rhythm man. On the new album there are a few solos, not as many as i would like! but slipknot are all about the raw power of the riff rather than a widdly solo, so their music doesnt lend itself too well to show off over. On their first album, there were solos all over their but when Ross Robinson produced the album, he took them all off the final mix because he said they didnt add anything to the song.

As for Corey Taylor's singing, the man is a great singer. I hear what ur sayin about him shouting but the way he changes from the agressive roars to soft vocals is excellent and he is a quality singer into the bargain!

----------


## Painkiller

Hey dudes,

I heard the first slipnot album and some of 2nd and thought what the hell, no solo's just heavy bass style riffage!  Interesting to see that this producer thought solos added nothing to a song what aload of bollocks!!  Listen to st anger by metallica and thats the only album you can say the solos weren't to badly missed but you still want to hear Kirk shred.  Slipnot have all these little kids walking around streets with there tops on like aged 8 and 10 like what the hell!  Mainstream music.  While sepultura and soulfly etc are to heavy and brutal for these same kids as max calavera voice is to extreame and doesn't do that soft singing as this music dosn't need it!!!!  

Machine head are great, must get around to getting that album.  Anyone got CANS Beyond the Gates album?  Its really good, he's a amazing singer and the line up is superb.  Got Halford guitarist, hammerfall guitarsit, bass player from primal fear, drummer from sinner and Cans from hammerfall!!!!  Really great stuff.

----------


## Jeid

> Hey dudes,
> 
> I heard the first slipnot album and some of 2nd and thought what the hell, no solo's just heavy bass style riffage!  Interesting to see that this producer thought solos added nothing to a song what aload of bollocks!!  Listen to st anger by metallica and thats the only album you can say the solos weren't to badly missed but you still want to hear Kirk shred.  Slipnot have all these little kids walking around streets with there tops on like aged 8 and 10 like what the hell!  Mainstream music.  While sepultura and soulfly etc are to heavy and brutal for these same kids as max calavera voice is to extreame and doesn't do that soft singing as this music dosn't need it!!!!


St Anger doesn't miss solos? St Anger is the worst Metallica album that they released and to say it doesn't miss solos is bullshit... it misses everything. Good songs, good production etc etc Kirk actually had some solos which he recorded but he decided that they didn't fit and that they didn't add anything to the song. not so stupid now huh?

So are you condemning Slipknot for being too mainstream? A band makes it big and they are sell outs..... if nobody has heard of them, then the music is too extreme. have you even thought for a second that these kids haven't even been introduced to such bands yet? i know when i was 8-10 i couldn't afford to go out and buy cd's and check out what music was "cool" or not.

----------


## mike.mckenzie

i like st anger because its different for metallica. Lot of people hate the drum sound, myself, I think its great. The other singles released off the new album are dirge though.

----------


## Painkiller

Hey 

I agree to a certain extent to what your saying solos by kirk would of been great and abit of varitety on the cd as some songs sound similair and it does get a bit boring.  Frantic is amazing song though.  The cd production is crap the dvd that came with it sounded better and that was like bootleg style recording!!

I watched Metallica last night, it was the first concert they did for the st anger world tour in the rock am ring in germany and i've been blown away with how heavy and awesome metallica is!!  The new songs like frantic and st anger rocked like hell wouldn't think it was the same songs off st anger as it was so heavy.  The set list i saw is of the following:

Blackend  ( What a great song)
No remorse ( Old school thrash)
Harvester of sorrow ( Extream heavyness)
Welcome home sanaterium ( Brilliant solos)
For whom the bells toll ( Heavy Heavy)
Frantic ( Machine gun style riffages yeah)
Seek and destroy ( What a riff, heavy thrash)
St Anger ( Crazy metal)
Four Horsemen ( Great stuff)
Master of puppets ( What a song)
Nothing else matters ( Cool)
Battery ( thrash Metal)
Where ever i may roam ( Metal)
Enter sandman ( Cool riffage)

Think that was it, think that was the right order too.  They did jam DIO Holu Diver and called it disco music!!!!!  
Metallica rule st angers is great, better than load and reload.  There new album in 2005 is gonna be ace.  

Slipnot, are crap thats my opinion, there going to tour with slayer at the end of the year!  Tour called the unholy allience.  yeah cds cost loads, but who would ever check out soulfly and megadeth out and maiden with the art covers all depecting weird creatures and fantasy images!!  But there happy to buy what the media says is good, these critics proberely never heard of Hammerfall, Megadeth, pantera, blaze, judas priest and maiden etc or if they have they think there old and out of fashion but that is complete crap. Cause if thats the case why is iron maiden selling out 170, 000 stadiums in brazil?  And that amount in donginton last year?  Where linkin park slipnot get perhaps 20,000!!  Judas priest is coming back to the fold and will show ne metal where to go!!  If the radio and kerrap don't play real metal and not greenday, feeder evanesence and all this other crap that i see on it then kids will buy the cds that i listen to while i was growing up and then makle my music mainstream and not this complete joke the metal industry is in the UK!!  Germany is the place to live if heavy metal is your thing as you regulary see Manowar, primal fear, edguy, hammerfall, kreator and other metal bands in the top 10 and on there top of the pops!!  Can't really see waking up on saturday or at night on friday and see machine head playing imperium, or anthrax, slayer, priest, maiden, dio playing as these teeny boopers would not no what to do as people think the darkness or nickleback is heavy metal!!  

Thats enough ranting for one post, be interesting to see what people think.

----------


## mds_hhl

I'll sign the disclaimer now before I get accused of dissing the Blink182s types of this world.  Taste in music is subjective and we all enjoy what we enjoy. However, you comparison with metal in germany with the UK is a sign of the times.  The UK is market driven and the bands with the budgets can market themselves by buying themselves adverts (that's fine) but good press and MTV coverage too?  People like Linkin Park actually have column inchs dedicated to them and it is paid for.  Does anyone out there actually believe that tracks played on the Kerrang Channel have anything to do with people phoning in.  I was at Download at the weekend and the review of Linkin Park sounds like it was not even written by someone there in Kerrang, whereas Slayer got a couple of sentences.  Machine Head were my band of the day and also failed to attract many words.  Corporate business has seen how UK citizens will follow like sheep. (take a look in English towns and cities, more shops less choice).  The financial success of pop idol or whatever it is combined with the boy band thing has been phenominal.  All the business has done is exploited a hole in the market for people who wish to consider themselves "alternative" or rebels and sold them a package of fashion models with guitars.  It has worked.  I see so many kids with slipknot tshirts that are about 8 years old.  

Don't get too down about it though.  Metal has always been a minority genre and always will be. (Not being a snob, but some of the Westlife types, I'm happy not to be around. Think about it).  The manufactured bands, or bands that were caught in an early stage by the marketing guys do make people aware of metal and in turn some will go onto find proper bands and that is good for a healthy scene.  There are many bands around that are good some make it some fade away, the rising tide of metal popularity under the "Linkin Park" affect will leave more awareness to the genre when big business is bored and moves away.  So be happy and listen to what matters. Metal  (Quick ad of my own : try out HEADHUNGLOW on www.headhunglow.co.uk

----------


## Donnie

If you like it listen to it. You shouldn't care what other people think/like/listen to/wear. Even if some music is marketed well who cares. Aslong as it makes some people happy. Don't dis on other peoples taste. If you don't like bands like Feeder then that's fine and you are entitled to your opinion but to boldly state they are crap is just stupid. They obviously have some talent.

----------


## Painkiller

Hey

Download i read kerrang article and the sentence for slayer and machine head were tiny compared to the other bands which was like what these guys are headliner material!!  

Well sorry if i offended anyone who like feeder etc but if you did then you wouldn't really be on this thread as its all about heavy metal and feeder, greenday are not metal, enough said.

I hope your band does get up to wick to play some serious ass metal, i for one will be there!!  I had Iced earth Glorious Burden on today what a band they are!  Do you like Kreator i found them to be great.  Is your band like napalm death, benidiction, bolt thrower etc?  I dig the thrash metal scene of the 80s!!  Megadeth, anthrax, testament, metallica, exodus, death angel etc all great. 

Yeah sad how most people are like sheep and follow the trend and there ain't enough shepperds out there doing out to change it.  Germany is the place to be and greece and especially japan they love metal and get bands being number 1 over there!!  Powermetal band Nightwish are number 1 in greece at the moment!  

Speak to you all later

BLAZE Bayley is the Messiah, check out blood and belife to see why!!

----------


## led_pighp

yeah used to be into metal when i went to college there but now gone away from that and heavily a blues player, ( then again i still like to flail off a marty freidman solo now and again)

----------


## Painkiller

Hey Metal heads

I was watching Primal fear last night, the video for metal is forever!!  Whos seen it?  I loved the song sounds so much like halford its unreal!!  

Where zappster gone?  Anyone got any stratovarious cds and can tell me if there any good before i look for one to buy cheers.  

Blaze New cd is well worth getting if your into powermetal/heavy metal!!  His voice is amazing!  The songs sound like metallica riffs with huge metal solos and great lyrics.  

Anyone got any news on the new judas priest cd?  I heard that its suppose to be painkiller 2!!  Other news Dio new album master of the moon is being released in september after his greatest hits tour over the summer can't wait.  

If your not into metal then you are not my friend (Manowar- Metal Warrior)

----------


## codex

wheres all da technoheads   ::

----------


## Gizmo

Painkiller, i have 7 or 8 Stratovarius cds, the best ones are 'Destiny' 'Infinite' & 'Visions', you wont go wrong with any of those, check em out.

Zappster works on the rigs so he's prob offshore.

Where did you see the video for 'Primal Fear'??, i love that band and 'Devils Ground' is a fantastic slice of old school bullet belt metal.
Ralph Scheepers, the singer from 'Primal Fear' used to sing for 'Gamma Ray' the band that 'Kai Hansen' started when he left 'Helloween' at the end of the 80's, you should check out both those bands, they are right up your street  :Smile: 

Giz

----------


## Gizmo

> wheres all da technoheads


Probably in Ibeefa minced oot thur heeds on eckkies  ::

----------


## Mr Dog

just became aware of this thread, lots of cool bands mentioned!
good to see bands like nuclear assault and twisted sister get a mention!
love nuclear assault, they've reformed,hope they tour over here, saw them years ago in london, they rooled!!
got tickets for twisted sister in august, should be a real blast for all the S.M.F.s 
love old school metal, glad its back big style!!
anyone heard of GWAR?

----------


## Painkiller

Gizmo

I've heard of all them stratovarious albums you mentoined but didn't know which were better.  The singer from that band is great.  

Ralp sounds so much like Rob Halford!!!  He tried out for priest and would of got the job is Tim Owens wasn't found like he was.  Check out this interesting web site on the ripper and singers who were in the running for the job. http://www.jpinfo.tk/ click on the jugulator and then demolition album covers to find out what i was meaning, then you can check out the others if you wish.

O i got this cool dvd that no many people have i have primal fear video for "metal is forever" which is great, hammerfalls on it with "Always will be" Stratovarious "I walk to my own song"  Iced Earth "The reckoning"  Loads of others like machine head"imperium" destruction, nevermore "enemies of reality"  Etc got 50 videos on 2 dvds"!!  Powermetal manily so i'm chuffed.  

Have you heard much of BLAZE's albums?

----------


## codex

> Originally Posted by Technotrance
> 
> wheres all da technoheads  
> 
> 
> Probably in Ibeefa minced oot thur heeds on eckkies


pmsl gizmo 

Im surprised they didnt delete that.

----------


## Painkiller

Hey

Anyone heard the rumour about Iron Maiden playing in Iraq for troops?  Be crazy that would hehe.  I mind on the news when the war broke out on nbc they interviewed US soldiers and they said they were going to play metallica Kill em all as they went to war and they did too!!  The brittish played Blaze Kill and destroy well some of them did as they asked the messiah to come play.  

Not much happening in the metal world lately, wounder what DIO's new album going to sound like!!  Anyone out there found any really cool bands lately to tell the rest of us about?

----------


## Painkiller

"Faster than a bullet terrifying scream enraged and full of anger hes half man and half machine"

Been very quite here where have the metal heads gone to?  Whos got motorheads new album?  Kreators live keration cd/dvd set is awesome, violent revoultiouns is great song, phobia is ace.  

Gizmo why ain't you replyed in a while?

----------


## Painkiller

Hey I'm totally excited i've just heard a classic album that only just came out yesterday!!!!!!!  It blows the crap out of anything in the last 15 years!!  

Am talking about the new MEGADETH album the system has failed.  Its blows all there albums away even rust in piece.  Better than any metallica album from justice onwards.  The songs are really heavy and thrash for megadeth standard and daves voice is on superb form and the guitar work is so good i can't explain how great a player he is.  Go out and get this album it is a must of and best cd of this year.  Go check out Megadeth at there best.

----------


## DocStone

Dear Dear Dear,

Not one mention of Helloween, 

Tut Tut Tut

I am so miffed.

Honest.

 ::

----------


## zappster

Yep the new megadeth is the best thing mustaine has released in years

Helloween ..I gave up after pink bubbles go ape or whatever it was called it was rubbish anyway..but aye you canna beat the keeper of the 7 keys/1/2/walls of Jericho etc they were klass

----------


## Painkiller

Yep Megadeths new album is really great.  Shame thats its megadeths last ever record as dave as stated that his next album is going to be a solo release.  Whos going to see Metallica Some kind of monster and the pictures this week?  Helloween, they were great on keepers of the seven keys, went abit crap when the original singer left.  I heard that the classsic lineup are reforming to make keepers part 3.  Anyone heard the new DIO album?  Its all happening with these days with saxon new album doing well too.  Can't wait for judas priest new album.

----------


## led_pighp

used to shred out alot of megadeth and tallica years back but gave up on it and focussed on learning blues

----------


## JammyDodger69

Just spotted this thread, apologys didn't read all the replys..

But bands I listen too are:-

Metallica, Faith no More, Nirvana, soundgarden, Pearl Jam and the like..

Got a Wolfsbane album on record with that song on it, 'Little Cathy Wilsons place' think it was called..

Like other stuff too but depends on what mood I'm in..

----------


## killarifts

im into guitar widdlers ,lynch,malmsteen,satch,vai,r rhoads,z wylde,its cool stuff to play on banjo   ::

----------


## zappster

KILLARRIFTS thats exactly the same as my tastes in geetarists Gilbert/ Lynch/Rhoads/Wylde/Vai/Jake e lee/Yngwie/van halen/Zappa all  are godz!!

----------


## Kev_Plastic_Food

Gilbert is awesome, probably the most technically gifted guy out there, some of the stuff he plays is just mind blowing. But dont forget people like Impellitteri, friedman, Becker etc. And there's guys out there like David Valdez and Joe Stump that are pretty amazing too  :Smile: 

Kev

Plastic Food

----------


## Gizmo

Flaming widdly diddly nonsense  ::  ......geez a beeg fat riff instead, James Hetfield and Scott Ian are the boys for those  :Grin:  

And anyway, Jazz guitarist Stanley Jordan puts all of those guys to shame....now that boy can play some geetar

Giz

----------


## zappster

Jizzmo this is a metal forum please start up another forum for all your Jazz loves  inc danger danger  :Wink:   ::   ::

----------


## Painkiller

Oo its back to guitarist again , vivian campbell, dave mustiane, jon shaffer, kk downing, glen timpton, dimpag darrel, robert flyn, kerry king, doug aldrich, etc loads of great guitarists out there.  Thats with out the maiden boys, exodus, kreator, anthrax theres so many.

I just recently purchased Judas Priest Jugulator cd and i'm amazed people didn't like it!  Has anyone else here got it?  Tell me what you think of it?

----------


## ctbass

Im into heavy metal big style! im a die hard Machine Head fan!!!!!!!!!! total love'em - saw them at the Barrowlands couple of weeks ago.
Mudvayne,Tool , Caliban-(met the band before!also have met God For Sake),Metallica, Damage Plan, Alter Bridge, a bit of Killswitch, Taproot, 18 visions, Anthrax ... all that kinda bands

----------


## zappster

ANTHRAX GREATER OF 2 EVILS GO BUY IT BURN IT OR STEAL IT NOW!!
ITS THE BEST METAL EVER!!haha

----------


## Stormblast

Can't beat a bit of Malice for my money

Or any of the following

Celtic Frost (pre Cold Lake)
Danzig
Helloween (early stuff)
Immortal
Flotsam and Jetsam 
Hypocrisy
Armored Saint (John Bush of Anthrax was the singer top stuff)
Fear Factory
Sepultura (with Max)
Machine Head
Mortal Sin
Death Angel (the Ultra Violence kills)
Death
Dark Angel
Possessed
Testament (especially with Skolnick)
Overkill
Heathen
Toxik
Watchtower
Sacred Reich
Forbidden (Chalice of Blood one of the best thrash trax ever)
Vio-lence (especially Eternal Nightmare)
Blind Illusion
Nuclear Assault
Savatage
Necrophobic

and some Bathory

----------


## Painkiller

Metal heads rejoice as the the metal beast roars accross the sky delievering salvation ..... Painkiller was his name.  JUDAS PRIEST!  No been on this board in ages whats everyone been listening too?

----------


## zappster

Bought the new Priest cd ..z purdy good,Cant wait to get the new BLS disc -Mafia when I get home.
Anyone else goin' to the BLS Gig in Glasgow?

----------


## LENSMAN

Just noticed this thread and thought I'd throw in my tuppence worth and show my age.
First concert I went to see was AC/DC in the Capitol theatre Aberdeen in 1978 Bon Scott singing and deaf for 2 days after. Seen Whitesnake at the Apollo Glasgow, Iron Maiden umpteen times, Cinderella, Kiss, Dave lee Roth, Alice Cooper, Ozzy, Michael Schenker, managed to see Guns and Roses at Donnington. Even went to the Darkness last year. 
If you haven't seen a live concert go you won't regret it, planning to see Maiden this year if they tour.
At the moment I'm rediscovering UFO,Motorhead and listening to Joe Satriani and Stevie Ray Vaughn.
Must dig deeper into the vinyl.

----------

